# Happy Birthday Brad Green



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hope You Have A Great Day-happy Birthday


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Brad Green!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mr. Green!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a great Birthday!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Brad Green.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Hope it's been fun so far!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a wonderful Birthday Brad Green!!*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Brad!
Happy Birthday to you!

Happy Birthday to someone who has such great taste in avtires.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone....but..uhh..could we do something about that age counter in the corner there,it just keeps getting bigger! Oh, and Scareme, does seem we have a common interest in avatars!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Happy B-Day, Brad! Have a cold one for me!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday Brad Green!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hope it was a good one, happy belated birthday!


----------

